# 2 wheel Easy Entry Cart Measurement Help?



## Saddlebag

When the shafts are parallel to the ground, they should be at the point of her shoulder. ie measure point to the ground, then use this measure to see if the ends of the shafts are parallel or on a slant. If on a slant the cart is too small. If your meas. of 25" to the center of the shaft and parallel to the ground I suspect they are too low unless your mare is really short. I think this cart would work for a shetland.


----------



## Lilley

I have a 13 hand haffie cross and he fits the that cart quite well. We purchased the horse/cobb sized cart. It has adjustable shafts, one for horse and one for cobb. We use the cobb shafts. check you my horse pics for a shot of him harnessed up.


----------



## churumbeque

cart looks to be small. The ones with the small wheels won't sit level as the wheels are to small so that rule may not apply. I would fit it to the pony personally before purchasing.


----------



## hoopla

I'm thinking that's going to be way too low with the shaft height just 25" and on just 22" wheels

Have a good look at this which is perhaps the best on-line resource for measuring to check for fit and balance:

Horse Carriage Size ? How to buy the correct sized horse Carriage


----------

